

Letterbomb: Wii 4.3 Homebrew Installer Without Need For Special Game Disc - niekmaas
http://hackmii.com/2011/08/letterbomb/

======
cube13
Is there really that much actual homebrew going on with the Wii?

Since the Wiimotes use bluetooth(and there isn't any other interesting
hardware in the system), I was under the impression that most of the homebrew
community was just syncing them to PC's rather than really trying to hack the
Wii.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Emulators are mostly what you'd use it for, but there are a few other good
ones, including an awesome port of Syobon Action.

~~~
TheAmazingIdiot
No, that's now what these exploits are used for.

I've used these exploits, along with an external drive formatted to wbfs and
used as a "backup drive". (Read as piracy storage)

Ive played the emulators on Wii, as well as video players. They stink because
of excessive lag, even mplayer. If there were cool things one could do with a
Wii, Id like to see them. Aside from Wiimote Blackboard and other controller
apps, its a rather unimpressive boring system.

So its back to piracy.. and cheating.

~~~
CrazedGeek
I distinctly remember the various WBFS loaders as being rather crap-
installing the various bits to get them to even work was a pain in the ass and
poorly documented, and even then the loaders seemed to like not working.

The emus always worked well for me, though.

~~~
slmichalk
They're a huge pain in the ass to get working on 4.3 firmware too.

